# Bimini top



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

So I have been fighting it off for a while but I am afraid I have to get a Bimini top on my boat. There are a few reasons for this one being I just became a grandpa and even though it will be a while before he can go on the boat with his grandmother and me I definitely need some other shade than a beach umbrella. The other being it would be nice to get out of the sun in the middle of the day here is Swfl. For reference it's an action craft if anyone has any other ideas I am up for suggestions. Thanks Jimmy.


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

If you go with a quality shop, they can use hardware that lets you take the top on or off the boat in seconds leaving only streamlined hardware on the deck. This system allows one set of pivot points for optimum coverage and a second set for optimum stowage.

Yeah, Bimini's don't look "cool" but they are cool(er) and really nice when those sudden storms pop up.

On the AC, I bet you could hug the inside of the cap, have the bows clear the flip up back and still walk the gunnels, quickest way from the platform to the bow.

A first rate canvas shop sure changed my view on Bimini's.

Edit:

Here is a link to the type hardware they used:
http://shop.acconmarine.com/products/70-415-quick-release-for-straps.aspx


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I know a guy that does an excellent Bimini, he's been doing it for 20+ years and is a good friend of ours. I think they're around 325. 

I'm also getting one done by him when the time is right.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

There is a place in North Ft Myers that's been around a long time here I was contemplating doing the inside of the cap as you mentioned skiff junkie. To keep the deck free it's just killing me to put it on a flats boat.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I feel your pain, but I need it for the mutts and I appreciate a little shade every so often too. They're easy to take off for when you don't have your grand baby with you and the mounts are minimal.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Atomic said:


> I feel your pain, but I need it for the mutts and I appreciate a little shade every so often too. They're easy to take off for when you don't have your grand baby with you and the mounts are minimal.


Yeah my dog's would appreciate the shade also.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

I know it's a big no no for skiffs, but I am with you all on this.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I had one made several years ago for our suv17. I love it! Its easy to remove , but I just leave it on because its not in the way.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

makin moves said:


> I had one made several years ago for our suv17. I love it! Its easy to remove , but I just leave it on because its not in the way.
> View attachment 11363
> View attachment 11364


Still one of the nicest SUVs.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow I expected flack on here for just suggesting putting one on my flats boat.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

No way, man. Get those little ones in the shade and can't tell you how many times I wished I had one like makinmoves.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks megalops. Use the bimni when we scallop, nice to have when you take your lunch break or hanging at the sandbar.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Well I am going to bite the bullet and do it my wife sure will be happy. Gotta wait a month or so though picking up my shadowcast Saturday if I can break away from work. So I have to recoup some money first.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

You'll be happy once you do it! Yes they aren't real "stylish" but a must for comfort, and they are so easy to fold down when you don't want to use them or even completely take off the boat.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Trust me...it was once considered TABOO by everyone. With the aging demographic of skiff owners and our incidence of skin cancers from way too many years in the sun, I've seen more than a few skiffs with full biminis (Hells Bays, Mavericks, Egrets, Ankonas).

I had to promise my wife that the next new build will have the hardware necessary to mount a bimini. Hard to complain about a large area of shade when you're booze cruising or at the sand bar.

ACCON Marine makes some high end flush mounted bimini mounts that make the install invisible when the top is not in use.
http://shop.acconmarine.com/category/10-quick-release-bimini-hinges.aspx


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

ACCON Marine makes some high end flush mounted bimini mounts that make the install invisible when the top is not in use.
http://shop.acconmarine.com/category/10-quick-release-bimini-hinges.aspx

I would like to see one on a boat close up, so I can get a better idea how it looks all mounted with bimini. Also when I do mine, I want it about the height of the polling platform, not as high as the one on the SUV above


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Well I am going to bite the bullet and do it my wife sure will be happy. Gotta wait a month or so though picking up my shadowcast Saturday if I can break away from work. So I have to recoup some money first.


When you come to pick up your boat @ Ankona in FT Pierce, just up the road on US 1 there is a marine parts salvage yard/store/warehouse. They carry new bimini's of many colors and sizes.. Half the price you would of paid normally ... Just measure the boat you want to use it on, and pick one up. Its sunbrella fabric .. I bought my last one there.. The have T tops, leaning posts, consoles, polling platforms, and all kind of small parts, and so much more ..

When are you heading this way, I wouldn't mind seeing your new boat


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Seabreeze said:


> When you come to pick up your boat @ Ankona in FT Pierce, just up the road on US 1 there is a marine parts salvage yard/store/warehouse. They carry new bimini's of many colors and sizes.. Half the price you would of paid normally ... Just measure the boat you want to use it on, and pick one up. Its sunbrella fabric .. I bought my last one there.. The have T tops, leaning posts, consoles, polling platforms, and all kind of small parts, and so much more ..
> 
> When are you heading this way, I wouldn't mind seeing your new boat


Going to try to get it Saturday if I can break away from work if not the beginning of next week.


----------



## Seabreeze (May 31, 2016)

Going to try to get it Saturday if I can break away from work if not the beginning of next week.

Ok, just let me know ....I can also take you by the salvage folks on US 1 if you like.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Seabreeze said:


> Going to try to get it Saturday if I can break away from work if not the beginning of next week.
> 
> Ok, just let me know ....I can also take you by the salvage folks on US 1 if you like.


10 4 thanks


----------



## Marsh-Hen (Nov 8, 2019)

makin moves said:


> I had one made several years ago for our suv17. I love it! Its easy to remove , but I just leave it on because its not in the way.
> View attachment 11363
> View attachment 11364


Hey All, new to forum. just got my hands on a flats boat now that I live in the Jacksonville area and like all of you in this discussion, I need a Bimini for a number of reasons. Makin Moves, where did you get your Bimini top made? Curious if they are anywhere near me in North Florida or not. Otherwise, I'm hitting the google search tomorrow...lol. This needs to be done asap otherwise the wife won't go out with me and won't let our daughter go either without the ability to get out of the sun and take a break in the shade...lol.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Marsh-Hen said:


> Hey All, new to forum. just got my hands on a flats boat now that I live in the Jacksonville area and like all of you in this discussion, I need a Bimini for a number of reasons. Makin Moves, where did you get your Bimini top made? Curious if they are anywhere near me in North Florida or not. Otherwise, I'm hitting the google search tomorrow...lol. This needs to be done asap otherwise the wife won't go out with me and won't let our daughter go either without the ability to get out of the sun and take a break in the shade...lol.


I had mine made in St Petersburg. Any marine place that does seats can make it or take measurements and buy a pre made one


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I had the folks at Beavertail put one of these on my skiff, easily removable and you can adjust the height and slant the shade to suit your needs. check out their website www.rapidswitchsystems.com


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

PeteS said:


> I had the folks at Beavertail put one of these on my skiff, easily removable and you can adjust the height and slant the shade to suit your needs. check out their website www.rapidswitchsystems.com
> View attachment 100802


What did they use for the collapsible poles?


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

They are telescopic, slide down to about 3 feet all 4 poles and the canopy go into a bag. I only use it when the wife is on the boat. I bungee the bag to the seat back when on plane takes minutes to put up when we get to our spot. It was the one option my wife wanted and it works awesome


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

PeteS said:


> They are telescopic, slide down to about 3 feet all 4 poles and the canopy go into a bag. I only use it when the wife is on the boat. I bungee the bag to the seat back when on plane takes minutes to put up when we get to our spot. It was the one option my wife wanted and it works awesome


are they prefabricated or were they actually made for you?????

Thanks.......been thinking about it for awhile


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

They are carbon fiber and I assume they are made to your boats specifications Will from Beavertail Skiffs also owns Rapid Switch Systems. Will and Liz are the easiest people in the world to deal with and they would be the people to ask about specifications etc... I would check out https://rapidswitchsystems.com/boat-shade/


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

PeteS said:


> They are carbon fiber and I assume they are made to your boats specifications Will from Beavertail Skiffs also owns Rapid Switch Systems. Will and Liz are the easiest people in the world to deal with and they would be the people to ask about specifications etc... I would check out https://rapidswitchsystems.com/boat-shade/


Thank you very much!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

This is my AC with a Bimini. I used four Acon quick release mounts, two on each side. When using the top I have the top mounted in the rear mounts so it provides max shade for the rear seat. When stowing the top I attach the Bimini to the mounts that are about even with the center of the console and lay the Bimini back on the rear deck just in front of the poling platform. Works great, that along with a custom dive ladder the wife really likes the setup. I bought my stainless steel frame top with Sumbrella online on closeout and saved big $$$ from having it made local.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Steve_Mevers said:


> This is my AC with a Bimini. I used four Acon quick release mounts, two on each side. When using the top I have the top mounted in the rear mounts so it provides max shade for the rear seat. When stowing the top I attach the Bimini to the mounts that are about even with the center of the console and lay the Bimini back on the rear deck just in front of the poling platform. Works great, that along with a custom dive ladder the wife really likes the setup. I bought my stainless steel frame top with Sumbrella online on closeout and saved big $$$ from having it made local.
> View attachment 100904


Steve,
can u get a pic. of the dive mount...trying to figure one out for the boat/wifr
thanks
K


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I had a nice Garelick folding boarding ladder on my flats boat. Stainless tube design with folding foot rests. It was removable and stowed in the forward hatch. Not cheap or light weight, but it was solidly built. Slid and locked into a bracket mounted to the transom.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> Steve,
> can u get a pic. of the dive mount...trying to figure one out for the boat/wifr
> thanks
> K





topnative2 said:


> Steve,
> can u get a pic. of the dive mount...trying to figure one out for the boat/wifr
> thanks
> K


First time my wife used the ladder she told me she didn’t care what it cost, it was worth every penny. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Exactly! thanks I do believe that will do the trick.....I am working around a baitwell and recessed tabs on a cored deck.........custom it will be
looks beautiful
thanks again
k


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> View attachment 101052
> View attachment 101054
> 
> 
> First time my wife used the ladder she told me she didn’t care what it cost, it was worth every penny. Happy wife, happy life.


Steve where did you purchase your ladder from I'm looking for one for my action craft


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Action


Backcountry 16 said:


> Steve where did you purchase your ladder from I'm looking for one for my action craft


Action Welding in Cape Coral. They made it custom for my boat, pricey but worth it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Action
> 
> Action Welding in Cape Coral. They made it custom for my boat, pricey but worth it.


Ah yes best marine welder around. Pricey but less than a divorce happy wife.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

About $690 installed


----------

